# Aristo Mikado Safety change.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my new safety blow off from Larry Herget. It channels the safety blow off through where the fake plastic ones are at on top of the Mikado's
boiler shell in front of the rear dome. You first remove the top of the safety under the front dome(after removing the boiler shell).








The removed piece. Safety used to shoot down the side of the boiler through the curved tubes.








The two outside fake safeties pull out, the one in the center unscrews.









This shows how the new safety blow off looks on top of the boiler. It will hook to the safety on the right(front dome)
and run back to in front of the rear dome, where the plastic safety blow offs were at.








Holes have been reamed out so the brass pieces can come up through the boiler shell. I had to grind a bit underneath where the corners are on the block underneath.









All done and ready for a rial run, thanks Larry!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome. Lets see some video in the cold


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Larry is one of the best around for innovations. I recall his post on this setup many moons ago. Glad you followed up and got the setup done through Larry. I give an impressive show as per Larry's resulted he posted.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Jerry. Should look good when in operation. You going to more detain on the LS then I will. I spend more time on improving my Sparkies as I have limited knowledge on the LS. Would not mind trying this mod tho. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
You take off the boiler shell by unscrewing the small screw on top of the smokebox. Flip the loco over and you will find 4 screws, two up by the cylinder and two back by the cab, those 4 hold on the boiler shell. Flip it back over, unsnap the hand rail from the stanchions, pull off the cab(4 screws on the bottom-I pulled mine out years ago and left them out), then pull off the boiler shell. Probably the same procedure you use on the sparkey Mikdado.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Had two good runs with the Mikado today. The new safety pop offs worked great, Looked/sounded pretty cool! For some reason the Bangham whistle I made
worked better also, not sure why, but it was fun having that to blow also.








When I blow the whistle you get even more steam, way fun!
















WIth the stack plume and the safety plumes you get some nice sights.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you are having way too much fun. It does look good looking forward to the videos.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
All you need now is to wrap the whole thing in metal along with some details. Really impressed with the Bangham whistle build. You could give Whistle Bob a run for the money!


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

The steam looks GREAT!! Hope to see some videos!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOrking on a video. Thanks guys, NO Charles not gonna build any whistles. Jim Spanier did most of the work on mine anyway.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah! _Very _cool Jerry!! It looks fantastic!!


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Jerry, now you've given me something else to do to mine, as it slowly becomes closer to a Santa Fe prototype. I wonder why I didn't think of that?

Doesn't look like you're using the original R/C setup on this loco, are you? My apologies if this has been discussed elsewhere before.

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did post a video of the run, in this same forum. 

Tom-It is the Aristo R/C unit. Ray made me a circuit board that hooked into the Aristo Rx in the tender. When I hit 'whistle' on the Aristo Tx 
the board sends a signal to the servo I installed in the cab. It moves the whistle valve. Works real well and I only have to have one Tx in hand. I got the whistle parts from Mike, you can also get a made one from David Bailey or Bob Weltyk.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Way to cool!!!!! I have to come out and see this!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, come on out, check out the video also. Sat looks like good weather for live steam.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, as I said, your change has inspired me to make a similar change to my Mikado:

The parts right off the lathe...

 

After assembly and painting...

 

And mounted on the engine...

 

The reason they're not painted in the last picture is because when I assemble it the first time, I didn't take into account the thickness of the boiler shell. I had to cut off the tubing coming from the safety, repair the hole, and drill a new hole lower in the turret, so that it would sit flat on top of the boiler. Now I have to remove the molded plastic deflector behind the plastic safeties and fill teh holes in the boiler shell. The turret with the new safeties is mounted right behind the steam dome on this, which is slowly becoming a fairly close representation of a 3200-series Santa Fe Mikado.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Tom you'll like it!


----------

